# COURSE REVIEW - Effingham Golf Club



## Paul_Stewart (Jul 14, 2011)

Location
In the heart of the Surrey countryside between Leatherhead and Guildford.  Effingham GC lies on the A246.  M25 junction 9 and then follow signs for Leatherhead and then Guildford.

The course
Is a Harry Colt design and his unique style can be seen all over the course in terms of bunkering and fairway layout.   It is a parkland course measuring 6,550 yards off the white tees with some undulations although you never seem to be playing wildly uphill.

After a fairly gentle start of a straightaway par 5 and short driveable par 4, the course toughens up with a magnifcent downhill par 3 4th and then a pair of long par 4s.   The long par 5 8th is rewarded by an excellent halfway hut before you tackle the par 4 9th and a row of cross bunkers in Colt's favourite style.

The back nine has a stretch of tough par 4s interspersed by the par 3 13th which is at the far end of the course and is a mid-iron to a narrow but long green.   The jewel of the back nine is the 472-yard par 4 15th which plays downhill and has a superb view from the elevated tee.     The par 5 17th is similar but with a devilish quartet of cross-bunkers to make you think about your strategy for the second shot.

The fairways are generous and the greens are more subtle than wild in their breaks. There is sensible semi-rough before you reach the long stuff and the trees so for example on the stroke index 1 5th hole which slopes to the right, the semi-rough stops you being unfairly punished by a bad bounce.   If only other courses were that sensible in their preparation.


The amenities
The clubhouse is over 200 years old and strikes you of days gone by from the minute you walk through the door.  The welcome is friendly and you quickly realise this is a club that takes its position of prestige in the county very seriously but without ever over-stepping the mark into stuffiness or being aloof.


The website
http://www.effinghamgolfclub.com/index.lasso?pg=d9dfb502c12a7bb2&mp=21695dedc8fe7d21


The cost
Â£49 midweek but Â£30 after 3.30pm.


Other information
The course plays host to the 2011 Surrey Mid-Age Championships in July and has been the location for many Pro-Am events over the years.


----------



## IanM (Mar 21, 2019)

Using an old thread as the course review above is a good one and the content still valid seven years on.... 

Had a society day there yesterday and it was excellent... Â£63 for 18 holes, bacon butties/coffee on arrival and really good 2 course dinner in the evening.  Service and welcome was first rate, special mention for the fruit-cake in the half way house  and of course really good Harry Colt layout.  Would love to see the course in its summer conditon as it was very good yesterday for March.  Not too taxing mostly (all the rough was cut short) but the strong holes are very good indeed.

Nice touch was to leave a 2 or 1 voucher for the club for a return visit on each place at dinner!  

Very pleasant day all round!


----------



## Homer (Mar 23, 2019)

The only difference is theyâ€™ve spent the last 7 years having the course redesigned and revamped - itâ€™s so much better now than when it was.

Surrey has about 17 clubs that claim to be the friendliest or the most welcoming.  Effingham is defo top 3 for that - anywhere!


----------

